

Algorithm Fixes Weather Radar Images Distorted by Wi-Fi - d0ugie
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/527231/algorithm-fixes-weather-radar-images-distorted-by-wi-fi/

======
hyborg787
The FCC's solution was to mandate Dynamic Frequency Selection (DFS) in
consumer devices.

[http://www.fcc.gov/document/5-ghz-unlicensed-spectrum-
unii](http://www.fcc.gov/document/5-ghz-unlicensed-spectrum-unii)

